#ubuntu-jp 2015-12-29
<balloon-fu-sen> 誰か見てるでしょうか。
<balloon-fu-sen> Lubuntu コミュニティから関係者の情報によると
<balloon-fu-sen> LXQt を 16.04 LTS から採用する、という情報がながれてきてます。
<balloon-fu-sen> また、ローリングリリースを採用する、という情報も流れてきてます。
<balloon-fu-sen> 公式情報ではないですが、有力なメンバーが公開しています。
<balloon-fu-sen> 他のフレーバーからも情報を収集してます。また流すかもしれません。
<balloon-fu-sen> 午後2時前に流した Lubuntu 情報ですが、「いたずら」と判明しました。
<balloon-fu-sen> その元主はかなり影響力のある人なので、メッセージで一喝しました。
